# Umik Mic measured 20dbA higher



## HY_Marmon (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi All, Please help.
I am using the SPL meter on the REW software together with a Umik-1 mic to measure the sound level but the reading obtained is about 20dbA higher compared to a hand held sound level meter. I am using the REW V5.01 Beta 23 version and I have calibrated the Umik mic and download the calibration .txt file into the REW program. Is there any other setting I need to do to make the sound recording accurate?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Are you using the MiniDSP cal file or a file from CSL? The MiniDSP cal file includes the sensitivity figure REW needs, the CSL files don't - you can copy the first line from the MiniDSP cal file into the CSL file. You also need to make sure you have selected the UMIK as the input device and input in the REW soundcard preferences.


----------



## HY_Marmon (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi, I calibrated the mic from the MiniDSP web page. Attached is the calibration txt file that was created.
I have uploaded the txt file and a screen shot of the REW preference page for your review. Thank you very much.


----------



## HY_Marmon (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi John,
I checked with the Umik mic supplier and he told me that the USB cable need to be fully plugged into the mic until a click sound is heard. After do this, the higher sound level measured is gone. Thank you for your help and support.


----------

